# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Переезд или терпение?!

## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна уважаемый Патита Павана Прабху!
Пожалуйста, примите мои низкие поклоны!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Во первых благодарю Вас за все Ваши лекции и советы на жизнь в них!

проблема: страна в котором я родилась очень закрытая и на все почти запрет. Нельзя праповедовать, распространять Книги, нет свободы голоса...многие люди покидают...и всегда чувство страха сделать что то что по беспокоит правительство.

Вопрос: если есть возможность стоит ли переехать в другую страну? или терпеть все ради проповеди хоть каким нибудь способом? с другой стороны там нет ни общества Преданных, Садху Санги, Санкиртаны. и еще мне не удобен язык, образ жизни людей в той стране. 
Вы можете сказать что, лучше там оставатся, но есть возможность писать или переводить Книги или проповедь такого рода которую я не смогу сделать находясь там. нет открытого доступа к Интернету, нет разрешение на печатание книг. (они без проблем могут посадить, или положить в психушку, или сделать так чтобы не пускали из страны...все что угодно)
Спасибо! Ваша служанка, марал

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Если для жизни есть реальная опасность, если есть опасность попасть в тюрьму или потерять здоровье, то веды в этом случае не запрещают переезд, так как это будет самообороной. Так что обдумайте реально свое положение, и если вы видите опасность, то можете переехать и создать себе более спокойные условия жизни. Если же реальной опасности нет, то возможно, это план Бога на вашу проповедь, возможно, вам надо быть представителем Бога в этом месте и учиться нести послание Бога в этих непростых условиях. Но трудности позволяют острее чувствовать зависимость от Бога и это делает наше развитие очень интенсивным. Трудности тоже могут быть формой милости Бога. Иногда Бог забирает все у своего преданного, чтобы тот почувствовал сладость полной зависимости от Его Святого Имени. Одним словом - будьте разумны и осторожны! Нет смысла сидеть в тюрьме, лучше сидеть на берегу Ямуны...

----------


## Maral Alim

Спасибо Прабху! я Вам очень благодарна!

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Всегда рад общению с Вами! Пишите! Ваш смиренный слуга, Патита Павана дас

----------

